

How I Think Windows Phone Will Win The Mobile OS Wars - rajeemcariazo
http://rajeemcariazo.com/blog/20131202.html

======
jussij
> Windows Phone OS isn't really a profitable business for Microsoft

Microsoft has always had decade long plans for certain products. For an
example just look at XBox.

I would say Windows Phone is just such another long term project and it is
just starting it's next stage with their purchase of Nokia's phone division.

> but they can make users stick with Microsoft products.

The mobile space is one of the most fluid of any business.

For that space I don't think any company has much control over their user
base.

Samsung has shown this only to well with their ability to woo iPhone users
away from Apple. Who would have thought a company like Apple, with some of the
most loyal users, would find themselves loosing out so badly to the upstart
Samsung.

> Look how Google has been getting advantage from Android users who are using
> default Google applications installed on Android devices.

Google gets most of it's income from advertising, Microsoft from selling
software. Unlike Microsoft, Google can give away free software and it does not
effect it's bottom line.

